# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Son gemiye de baskın

## bozok

*Son gemiye de baskın*



Mavi Marmara’ya yaptığı baskında 9 Türk’ü katleden İsrail, Gazze’ye yardım götüren Rachel Corrie’ye de müdahale etti. Askerler bir direnişle karşılaşmadı. Gemi Aşdod limanına çekildi.

İsrail, Gazze’ye yardım götürmek isteyen Rachel Corrie isimli gemiye de operasyon düzenledi. üç İsrail hücüm botu tarafından takip edilen gemiye Türkiye saatiyle sabah saat 06.00 sularında müdahale edildi. Gemiye çıkan İsrail komandoları, yardım gönüllülerinden herhangi bir direnişle karşılaşmadı. Ordu Sözcüsü Yarbay Avital Liebovich, “Askerlerimiz gemiye çıktı ve mürettebattan veya yolculardan herhangi bir direnişle karşılaşmadan kontrolü ele geçirdi” dedi. Sözcü Liebovich, operasyonun sadece birkaç dakika sürdüğünü ve geminin İsrail’in Aşdod limanına çekildiğini söyledi.

*Silah bulunmadı!..*
İsrail radyosu, gemiden Kudüs’e gönderilen ilk inceleme raporlarına göre gemide hiç silah bulunmadığını duyurdu. Radyo, gemide 500 ton çimento bulunduğunu belirtti. Direnmeyeceğini daha önceden açıklayan İrlandalı yardım gemisi Rachel Corrie’nin sözcüsü, müdahale sırasında yaşananların Türk gemisindeki korkunç teröre benzemediğini söyledi. İsrailli savunma yetkilisi, bu gemidekilerin askerlere zarar verme gibi bir planları olmadığını söyledi. Bir İsrailli hükümet yetkilisi de İrlanda hükümetinin konuya yaklaşımından duydukları memnuniyeti dile getirdi.

*Geriden takip ediyordu*
İsrailli yetkili, İrlanda’nın Avrupa Birliği ülkeleri içinde İsrail’e en sert yaklaşan ülke olduğunu da hatırlattı. Gazze’ye giden yardım konvoyuna katılmak üzere mayıs ortasında İrlanda’nın Dundalk Limanından demir alan gemi, 31 Mayısta İsrail’in saldırısına uğrayan yardım filosunu, bazı teknik aksaklıklar nedeniyle geriden takip etmek zorunda kalmıştı. Adını, 2003’te İsrail buldozerleri altında can veren Amerikalı Filistin dostundan alan geminin yolcuları arasında 1976 Nobel barış ödüllü İrlandalı Mairead Corrigan da bulunuyor.

05/06/2010 - 23:14 / *YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

